# 5-31-2009



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a few hours yesterday and was able to squeeze in a little surf fishing.

I ran out the 6/0 about 300 yards with a whole pancake sized ray on it then casted a half of a large mullet hoping for a red.

The water was decent, wind was picking up and weed was there but not un fishable.

About an hour later I got bored so I rigged up the 9/0 with half of a tire sized sun baked ray.

Within about about 45 mins the 9/0 starts screaming. It ran a lil but came in within 15 mins


I was going to let it go but a guy next to me had not had much luck and wanted it .

Snapped a few more pic and helped him load it up.

I am 5'9" tall so I estimate this fish to be about 6 foot.

I sat down had a drink and paddled the 9/0 back out with the other half of the tire

within about 15 mins it started singin again.

Unfortunatly, the bottom had some debris that shaved my line about 75 yards into my top shot. 

After that time to go.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice catch!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

hahahaha nice one bro. i finally got some life back in me today im ready to do some fishing or pig killing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

LEMME KNOW IM ABOUT TO GET MY BOUDIN ON.

MY OLE LADY IS ASKING FOR SOME PORK, YOU GONNA HOOK HER UP?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> I had a few hours yesterday and was able to squeeze in a little surf fishing.
> 
> I ran out the 6/0 about 300 yards with a whole pancake sized ray on it then casted a half of a large mullet hoping for a red.
> 
> ...


 5'9?????? cmon shorty??? nice tiburon:fishy:


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I was feelin 5'9" that day. Maybe it was the flip flops and the hair.


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

*N*
*I*
*C*
*E*

*O*
*N*
*E:biggrin:*

*whens the fry:work:*


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Capt. Crunk Good to hear from you. Last time I saw you - you were hangin out with DBA. Whats that guy up to. You missed it this weekend.


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> Capt. Crunk Good to hear from you. Last time I saw you - you were hangin out with DBA. Whats that guy up to. You missed it this weekend.


Not sure. Think he is in jail.:headknock

I was all over it this weekend. Had to put a couple buddies on some fish,,,,,,,,,, NICE ONE


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

whats up with this captain crunch dude he gave me like 8,000 greenies, and wont quit pm in me the phrase (NICE ONE BROSKY)


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Greenies for everyone:cheers:

:rotfl:This place is way 2cool. Thanks for telling me about it SHORTYSTILLSURFSANDISTHEMANATSTROODLING:rotfl:


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

IN HIS AVATAR ALL YOU CAN READ IS "THEY SEE ME ROLLIN"
THE FINE PRINT SAYS. " OFF OF ONE DUDES LAP TRYING GET A MOUTH FULL" 

THATS NOT A MUSTACHE
IT'S A LOVE STREAK


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Atleast I don't have a dent in my fore:biggrin::mpd:head


----------

